# jack rabbits



## TheEnd (Jan 6, 2005)

can any one tell me what they think is best to do to find jacks during they day like what they like and how much snow u would find them in? i have never went out just to hunt rabbits but i am doing it for a tournement and some help would be great


----------



## airport joe (Dec 9, 2004)

We walk tree lines, fence lines or just follow fresh tracks across farm fields. They'll be dug in snow drifts, rock piles, deep furrows, etc. and usually out of the wind. Look for them to get out 20-30 yards ahead.

Good luck


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

They love rock piles or tree rows along old sun flower fields...
Bandhunter


----------



## mn_beagleboy (Jan 11, 2005)

Use some beagles to help you hunt the rabbits. Get to know someone who owns some good rabbit dogs.

BeagleBoy


----------

